# R22 - "upgrade" to HD? Is this even possible?



## kagaku (Feb 19, 2010)

I just purchased a new TV (Samsung UN55B8000) and plan to upgrade my DirecTV service to HD to take advantage of it. I also have a smaller 24 inch LCD in my bedroom currently hooked up to my old R10 - I was planning to just keep the R10 (I love my Tivo!) and switch the living room box over to an HR22, however the customer service rep I spoke to mentioned I could save some money by simply purchasing an HD receiver (not the HD DVR). He says by doing this, DirecTV will simply "upgrade" my existing R22 into an HD capable receiver.

To me, this sounds pretty bogus; I cannot find anything to back this claim up. Has anyone had this done to their receiver before? Based on what I've read through this forum, the R22 is essentially an HR22 with HD disabled, so I guess it's not a far stretch. The HR22 and R22 even look identical as far as I can tell.

Anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's true...when HD is added to your account, it unlocks the R22 to do HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please refer to the following:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172750
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=169704
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165141


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

You MUST have an HRXX unit FIRST before HD can be added. Then the R22 will be HD enabled. The R22 alone CANNOT be HD (w/ no HRXX) HD-DVR.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

xmguy said:


> You MUST have an HRXX unit FIRST before HD can be added. Then the R22 will be HD enabled. The R22 alone CANNOT be HD (w/ no HRXX) HD-DVR.


No, you must have an H2x or an HR2x (not specifically an HR2x). As soon as you have a valid HD receiver or DVR on your account with HD active, the R22 will become HD enabled.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

carl6 said:


> No, you must have an H2x or an HR2x (not specifically an HR2x). As soon as you have a valid HD receiver or DVR on your account with HD active, the R22 will become HD enabled.


This is absolutely correct!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, my R22, when in the Info & Test section of the menu reads:

Receiver: R22 (with HD)/200


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

carl6 said:


> No, you must have an H2x or an HR2x (not specifically an HR2x). As soon as you have a valid HD receiver or DVR on your account with HD active, the R22 will become HD enabled.


Don't forget that you will need BBC's for the R22 (unless you have a SWM installation).

So the nutshell to enable HD on the R22.

1. You need ANOTHER HD receiver (H2x or HR2x) with HD Access on the account. If you do have one you will need to order it. (If you never had HD DIRECTV is going to need to replace your dish as well). 
2. Unless you have a SWM installation (and they are never installed on a SD-only installation) you will also need to contact DIRECTV so they can send 2 BBC's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Since I have an R22 and it's connected to an HDTV but I don't have HD from DirecTV, I investigated all the options. And yes, DirecTV has decided NOT to let customers with JUST an R22 have HD enabled on their account.

Probably the main reason for this is that if the R22 breaks down it will be replaced with an R15 or an R16 and bye-bye HD.

However, while it is true that ordering an HD _receiver_ (not DVR) will enable HD on the R22, I was told that I could upgrade to HD AND get a new HR2x for only $50. Now, this offer may not apply to every customer, but I would get a quote on an HD DVR before ordering a non-DVR HD receiver that you really don't want.

PS: I still haven't upgraded to DirecTV HD....$10 a month is a lot of money not to mention the new 2 year commitment. Maybe when the new DirecTiVo comes out?


----------

